# Peut-on faire un disque dur externe avec un disque dur interne.



## volabelle (28 Mai 2006)

Bonjour je pense acheter un macbook mais changer le DD pour en mettre un de 7200 t/m et je me demandais si avec un boitier exprès on peux faire du disque dur interne en trop un disque dur externe?

Merci pour vos réponse et si un boitier existe n'hésitez pas à me donner les liens.


----------



## Aerochris (28 Mai 2006)

Oui tu peus le faire D ) de souvenir il y en a plusieur sur www.macway.com

Christopher


----------



## rubren (28 Mai 2006)

volabelle a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour je pense acheter un macbook mais changer le DD pour en mettre un de 7200 t/m



Ça te fera juste sauter la garantie Apple...


----------



## rizoto (28 Mai 2006)

Sur les macbook, tu as un disque SATA 2,5" donc fait bien attention à prendre une interface SATA. ensuite tu as le choix entre USB ou/et firewire.

Par contre ca n'a pas l'air courant. fais une recherche dans google tu devrais pouvoir trouver.


----------



## volabelle (28 Mai 2006)

merci beaucoup pour vos réponses!


----------



## Aerochris (28 Mai 2006)

J'ai trouvé ça aussi : 

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Ordinat...itiers-externes/876-Boitiers-externes-2-5.htm


----------



## rizoto (28 Mai 2006)

Aerochris a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouver ça aussi :
> 
> http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Ordinat...itiers-externes/876-Boitiers-externes-2-5.htm



Attention, je ne crois pas en avoir vu en SATA chez rue du commerce. la plupart sont en ATA 100/133


----------



## Aerochris (28 Mai 2006)

Exact désolé, quels sont les risques de mettre un boitier ATA sur un disque dur SATA? et quelle est la différence? 

Christopher


----------



## rizoto (28 Mai 2006)

les risques !!! bah de tout plier. les connecteurs sont complêtement différent. c'est comme si tu mets ta souris USB sur un connecteur PS2.


----------



## Lisaraël (28 Mai 2006)

Au niveau du prix, tu en auras pour une 50aine d', pitêt un peu plus pour un sata.

Perso, j'avais un disque dur de 250Go en trop, un 3,5" (récupéré d'un remboursement pasque l'ancien avait pêté), et j'ai acheté un boitier qui m'avait couté 40 il y a de ça 10mois, en usb2, et c'est nickel.

Le seul truc, c'est que selon ton utilisation, ce serait bien de prendre un firewire si tu veux du rapide (perso je vais en racheter un prochainement, pour du montage vidéo, et je vais prendre un boitier en firewire).


----------

